# Ains ING... sólo permitirá retirar gratuitamente efectivo en Popular y Banca March



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

ING anuncia que sólo permitirá retirar efectivo a débito gratis en los cajeros del Banco Popular y Banca March y el resto de los cajeros, al coste de entre 1 y 2 euros. Sus clientes de disponer más de 50.000 cajeros pasan a tener menos de 3.000 cajeros:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...grupo-popular/

Salu2.


----------



## Barruno (22 Dic 2015)

Popular vale, pero BancaMarch??????
Para los baleares està bien, pero en la peninsula hay poquitos poquitos...


----------



## caralimon (22 Dic 2015)

En la pagina Web de Ing no pone nada no?


----------



## garpie (22 Dic 2015)

caralimon dijo:


> En la pagina Web de Ing no pone nada no?



Sí, lo pone....

Tarjetas de crédito y débito gratis, sin comisiones - ING DIRECT


----------



## Zetaperro (22 Dic 2015)




----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Podéis votar la encuesta que hemos creado para conocer vuestra opinión sobre lo que vais a hacer al respecto:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...grupo-popular/

De momento, con las pocas votaciones, la gente se va a cambiar de banco o se esperan a ver si mejora la situación.

Salu2.


----------



## Sancho Panza (22 Dic 2015)

ING + UNOe y unas risas

ING + OpenBank y otras risas


Comisiones "cero", y en UNOe incluso ingresos en cajeros BBVA gratis, y OpenBank ingresos en SANTANDER en ventanilla gratis (creo) que una vez al mes.

Si algo ha cambiado, agradezco puntualización.



Por cierto *tucapital* deberías de analizar y dar opinión sobre productos que abundan en otros países de Europa y empiezan a llegar a España, como las *tarjetas prepago* recargables (y no de bancos), en España creo que solo hay una interesante, a tu web le vendría bien hacerle un análisis (comisiones, funcionamiento, etc).

CORREOS tiene un que parece interesante:

Tarjeta Correos Prepago Mastercard Â©


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Gracias.

Lo estudiaremos.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 09:59 ----------

Al parecer la gente no acepta todo lo que venga de ING. De momento hay bastante gente que están pensando dejar el banco por este tema:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...grupo-popular/

Eso sí, es muy pronto para sacar ninguna conclusión.

Salu2.


----------



## Trecet (22 Dic 2015)

Ley de Murphy, ahora que me acababa de cambiar a ING....

Yo de momento me quedo


----------



## jorgejim (22 Dic 2015)

Pues en el mapa para encontrar cajeros que hay en la página de ING los del santander siguen
apareciendo como sin comisión !!


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Ya, el cambio lo han hecho hoy y ahora le toca actualizar todas esas cosas.

De momento mayoría aplastante los que piensa cambiarse o esperan que ING haga algo más.

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...grupo-popular/

Salu2.


----------



## Kamui (22 Dic 2015)

Eso es lo que quieren los castuzos banqueros, que la gente se vaya de ING.


----------



## John Oxenham (22 Dic 2015)

Pues seguiré con el método de estimar el gasto semanal o a lo sumo quincenal y será con el dinero que tiraré. Lo que se salga de ahí lo pagaré con tarjeta.

La verdad que la guerra de los cajeros es una mierda y la gente que no está atada a una hipoteca, la mayoría de la gente joven, en tres clicks se ha abierto otra cuenta y cambiado nómina.


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Kamui dijo:


> Eso es lo que quieren los castuzos banqueros, que la gente se vaya de ING.



Pero ING podría reaccionar mejor, no? tampoco le supone tanto asumir 0,35€ más por operación y los clientes tendrían 20.000 cajeros disponibles:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...un-tu-tarjeta/

Salu2.


----------



## Baraja (22 Dic 2015)

Si el título del tema fuera:

"Por el momento, ING sólo permitirá retirar efectivo sin comisión en Popular y Banca March"

sería correcto y menos sensacionalista.

Tampoco cuesta nada informar sin buscar el clic fácil porque lo que está implicando tucapital es que en el resto de cajeros no se podrá sacar dinero con una tarjeta de ING ienso:


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Lógicamente, todo es por el momento, porque en el futuro todos pueden cambiar de idea, incluso CaixaBank puede dejar de cobrar los 2 euros en sus cajeros.

Lo que está claro es que ING cobrará si utilizas cajeros que no sea del popular o banca march, y así lo anuncia en su web (que por cierto, no pone que es por el momento).

Salu2.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 10:38 ----------

POr último está claro que puede retirar efectivo donde quiera, pero no creo que los clientes de ING, acostumbrado a no pagar comisiones, quiera pagarlo por retirar dinero que ya es suyo.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 10:39 ----------

Además según el resultado que va saliendo así parece:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...grupo-popular/

Salu2.


----------



## Kamui (22 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Pero ING podría reaccionar mejor, no? tampoco le supone tanto asumir 0,35€ más por operación y los clientes tendrían 20.000 cajeros disponibles:
> 
> - http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...un-tu-tarjeta/
> 
> Salu2.



Si me decepciona algo la reacción de ING. 

Mi teoría es que todo esto ha sido una jugada para perjudicarles a ellos concretamente, tejida cuando no paraban de salir noticias sobre la gran cantidad de clientes que se cambiaban desde la banca tradicional y sabiendo perfectamente el daño que les harían. De hecho dejarán de ingresar una cantidad maja como concepto de las miles de retiradas diarias en sus redes a 0,65 cada una.

Incluso tengo la teoría sobre que infiltran a gente suya en los comentarios de los periódicos digitales cuando sacan noticias referidas a las comisiones en los cajeros en los que SIEMPRE hay alguien que se indigna sobre lo injusto que les resulta que alguien use "gratis" los recursos que con tanto esfuerzo mantienen los titulares de esos cajeros (vamos, que usan un copia pega).

No tienen muy claro cómo reaccionar, imagino que hacerse cargo de la comisión íntegra de 2€ les resultará un coste demasiado alto por la gran cantidad de retiradas que se harán al día, pero no se si todavía se están pensando el siguiente movimiento. Eso ya no lo se y no he echado números.

A mi de momento con la red del Popular mal no me viene del todo. Con esta restricción no tengo la versatilidad que tenía, pero me sigue cogiendo bien.


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Kamui dijo:


> Si me decepciona algo la reacción de ING.
> 
> Mi teoría es que todo esto ha sido una jugada para perjudicarles a ellos concretamente, tejida cuando no paraban de salir noticias sobre la gran cantidad de clientes que se cambiaban desde la banca tradicional y sabiendo perfectamente el daño que les harían. De hecho dejarán de ingresar una cantidad maja como concepto de las miles de retiradas diarias en sus redes a 0,65 cada una.
> 
> ...



Podría limitar el número de operaciones o imponer una cuantía mínima pero seguir permitiendo y ofrecer esa versatilidad que dices.

Salu2.


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Dic 2015)

Eso de los cajeros es simplemente la demostración de lo cutres que son nuestros bancos patrios, acostumbrados a hacer lo que les sale del nardo con sus clientes, cuando llega una entidad extranjera más seria y que cuida de sus clientes sin cobrarles hasta por respirar pues evidentemente la intentan hundir a cualquier precio, yo me quedo en ING de momento, si bien es cierto que también cuento con otros bancos patrios para sacar efectivo, pero la comodidad de ING con transferencias gratuitas, eficaces y rápidas, el tema de que no cobra un céntimo de comisiones, al contrario te paga por tener tu dinero, poco pero te paga, y eso sin mencionar que cuenta con la cobertura del FGD Holandés en lugar del hispanistaní que está en números rojos, en fin, que no me dejo llevar por el chantaje de nuestros bankers mafiosos....:no: 


me quedo. ienso:


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

No he leído muchas noticias sobre holanda, pero sí encontré uno que no daba mucha tranquilidad:

- Holanda, el país que hará estallar el euro - elEconomista.es

Es de hace un par de años.

Salu2.


----------



## serhost (22 Dic 2015)

Tampoco arquia ha quedado muy bien parada: https://www.arquia.es/site/es/operativa/tarjetas/caracteristicas

Me había cambiado hace poco e incluso iba a mover la nómina (no estaba obligado, era comodidad) pero nada.

La alternativa va a ser number26 y listo, todos los cajeros seguirán siendo gratis con ellos, al menos de momento.


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> No he leído muchas noticias sobre holanda, pero sí encontré uno que no daba mucha tranquilidad:
> 
> - Holanda, el país que hará estallar el euro - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...




Prima de riesgo de Holanda a día de hoy *15,7*

Prima de riesgo de España *120*


Deuda Pública de Holanda *67,10% PIB* y bajando

Deuda Pública de España *99,30% PIB* y subiendo


Deuda Pública de Holanda 2015 | datosmacro.com


Deuda Pública de España 2015 | datosmacro.com


Y añado que la situación de nuestro FGD hispanistaní es penosa, no sé a quien coño va a rescatar cuando se encuentra en números rojos....ienso:


Bruselas alerta del déficit de capital en el Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos español | Economía | EL PAÍS









No sé que intereses ocultos hay detrás de éste ataque solapado a ING, pero os recuerdo que nos encontramos en un foro de economía, hay que aportar más datos y menos manipulación interesada hamijo.....


::


----------



## Doctorado (22 Dic 2015)

serhost dijo:


> Tampoco arquia ha quedado muy bien parada: características | ARQUIA Caja de Arquitectos
> 
> Me había cambiado hace poco e incluso iba a mover la nómina (no estaba obligado, era comodidad) pero nada.
> 
> La alternativa va a ser number26 y listo, todos los cajeros seguirán siendo gratis con ellos, al menos de momento.



a ver cuanto tarda number26 en cerrar en españa, cuando les cobren 2€ por sacar 10€ en un cajero ))


----------



## t_chip (22 Dic 2015)

Me quedo en ING.

Aunque no estaría de mas que dejaran un numero bajo de operaciones mensuales gratis en cualquier cajero, 2 o 3 al mes, que rara vez llego, o una cantidad por encima de la cual sea gratis, 150 euros o asi.

Aun asi no me voy de ING.

SANTANDER, BBVA NI SUS BANCOS VIRTUALES OPENBANK O UNO-E.....NO LOS TOCO NI CON UN PALO.

DEMASIADAS DECADAS ROBANDO. AHORA LES TOCA PRINGAR.


----------



## Kamui (22 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Podría limitar el número de operaciones o imponer una cuantía mínima pero seguir permitiendo y ofrecer esa versatilidad que dices.
> 
> Salu2.



Si, podría hacer algo parecido a EVO. Si no lo hacen tal vez sea por no liar a la gente con eso de sacar más de 120€ o una o dos veces al mes o cosas así (que los hay que se lían con eso).


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Sería la mejor solución... no le supondría mucho más coste y la gente sigue disponiendo de todos los cajeros.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 12:50 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> Y añado que la situación de nuestro FGD hispanistaní es penosa, no sé a quien coño va a rescatar cuando se encuentra en números rojos....ienso:
> 
> No sé que intereses ocultos hay detrás de éste ataque solapado a ING, pero os recuerdo que nos encontramos en un foro de economía, hay que aportar más datos y menos manipulación interesada hamijo.....
> 
> ...



Aporto datos. A ING se le tuvo que inyectar 10.000 millones de euros:

- Holanda inyectará 10.000 millones en el grupo ING | Economía | EL PAÍS

No es un ataque contra ING es simplemente dar los datos.

La otra noticia que puse no habla de la deuda del estado, sino la deuda de los consumidores_



> La deuda de los consumidores en los Países Bajos ha alcanzado el 250% de la renta disponible y es una de las más altas del mundo. Como comparación, España nunca ha superado el 125%.



Pero por decir eso, no creo que dejen caer a ING (ni creo que ING vaya a tener problemas de insolvencia), como tampoco pienso que vaya a dejar caer a otro banco grande; porque el FGD no podrá responder, y si deja caer algún banco, será pequeño como Banco de Madrid, que el FGD pudo asumir.

Si el FGD español no responde o no se interviene antes, me temo que todo esto se va a la porra; cosa que casi hizo cuando el FGD de Chipre estuvo tanteando con las quitas.

Salu2.


----------



## Bocanegra (22 Dic 2015)

"Ains ING... sólo permitirá retirar efectivo en Popular y Banca March"

Ains...en el título falta la palabra gratis, por puntualizar.


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Hombre, claro.


----------



## Bocanegra (22 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Sería la mejor solución... no le supondría mucho más coste y la gente sigue disponiendo de todos los cajeros.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 12:50 ----------
> 
> ...



Ya los devolvió, con superhábit de 6000 millones.

*ING devolverá todo el dinero de su rescate en este año*


----------



## jorgejim (22 Dic 2015)

Desde luego que se pretende penalizar/perjudicar a ING ... pero también ING podría reaccionar de forma más inteligente... Es un banco fundamentalmente online y que los clientes dispongan de cajeros gratuitos para sacar su dinero es algo fundamental ... Y El popular solo no es suficiente.. Pienso que un número de veces al mes gratis, o gratis a partir de una cantidad y aumentar el número de cajeros es algo que ING podría ofrecer a sus clientes a un precio aceptable.. Veremos si mantiene este sistema cuando empiecen (empecemos?) a marcharse los clientes !!
Su lema era el "free banking" y el "banco sin comisiones".. pero si sacar tu propio dinero ahora es algo que tiene comisión con más frecuencia de la aceptable... es para pensárselo


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Aporto datos. A ING se le tuvo que inyectar 10.000 millones de euros:
> 
> - Holanda inyectará 10.000 millones en el grupo ING | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...




y a nuestros bancos patrios hubo que inyectarles 50.000 millones de euros ¿o ya no recuerda usted el rescate bancario de ZP?

y ¿cómo es eso de que nuestra deuda total no ha superado que cifra? :









España reduce su deuda total por primera vez en décadas - Libre Mercado



vamos a llevarnos bien caballero que usted se dedica a la economía, un poquito de por favor......::


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Ya, pero nadie está a salvo.

Bankia también está dando beneficios.


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Dic 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Ya los devolvió, con superhábit de 6000 millones.
> 
> *ING devolverá todo el dinero de su rescate en este año*



Igualito que nuestros bancos patrios......::


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

jorgejim dijo:


> Desde luego que se pretende penalizar/perjudicar a ING ... pero también ING podría reaccionar de forma más inteligente... Es un banco fundamentalmente online y que los clientes dispongan de cajeros gratuitos para sacar su dinero es algo fundamental ... Y El popular solo no es suficiente.. Pienso que un número de veces al mes gratis, o gratis a partir de una cantidad y aumentar el número de cajeros es algo que ING podría ofrecer a sus clientes a un precio aceptable.. Veremos si mantiene este sistema cuando empiecen (empecemos?) a marcharse los clientes !!
> Su lema era el "free banking" y el "banco sin comisiones".. pero si sacar tu propio dinero ahora es algo que tiene comisión con más frecuencia de la aceptable... es para pensárselo




Nosotros no, los bancos de la competencia, sí.

Nosotros criticamos su reacción como indicas.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 13:04 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> y a nuestros bancos patrios hubo que inyectarles 50.000 millones de euros ¿o ya no recuerda usted el rescate bancario de ZP?
> 
> y ¿cómo es eso de que nuestra deuda total no ha superado que cifra? :
> 
> ...




A ver si leemos la noticia que pone. HABLA DE LA DEUDA DE LOS CONSUMIDORES.


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> A ver si leemos la noticia que pone. HABLA DE LA DEUDA DE LOS CONSUMIDORES.



La cual está incluida en la TOTAL, consumidores y empresas


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> No he leído muchas noticias sobre holanda, pero sí encontré uno que no daba mucha tranquilidad:
> 
> - Holanda, el país que hará estallar el euro - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Eso fue lo que dije.

Y por lo datos que dice, los datos de España tampoco da tranquilidad.


----------



## jorgejim (22 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Nosotros no, los bancos de la competencia, sí.
> 
> Nosotros criticamos su reacción como indicas.
> 
> ...


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 13:11 ----------




jorgejim dijo:


> tucapital.es dijo:
> 
> 
> > Nosotros no, los bancos de la competencia, sí.
> ...


----------



## jap01 (22 Dic 2015)

Creo que el movimiento de ING es bastante inteligente, muchos entre los que yo me encuentro dejaremos de sacar pasta y pagaremos todo con sus tarjetas. 

Se quitan de pagar comisiones a otros bancos, maximizan el dinero en sus cuentas (no lo sacas por adelantando) y van a ver aumentar sus ingresos por comisiones al aumentar el pago con sus tarjetas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Depende de los clientes que conserve.

Si nadie se va del banco, pues super-inteligente.

En caso contrario, será muy torpe porque se han gastado lo indecible para conseguir lo que han conseguido vía publicidad y tirarlo por la borda por no pagar un poco más (0,35€ por operación)...

Podría estudiar un poco sus datos, y conservar el mismo gasto limitando el número de operaciones o aumentando el límite de las retiradas; eso sería lo más inteligente en nuestra humilde opinión.



---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 13:18 ----------

De momento de los que han votado en nuestra encueta, el 50% dicen que quiere cambiar de banco por este tema.

El 38% esperarán a que ING haga algo mas.

Sabemos que es una encuesta minoritario, pero algo significará:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...grupo-popular/

SAlu2.


----------



## AtomAnt (22 Dic 2015)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Prima de riesgo de Holanda a día de hoy *15,7*
> 
> Prima de riesgo de España *120*
> 
> ...



Pues mejor no pongas datos de paro, porque lo último que leí es que en Holanda estaban preocupados porque se les había "disparado" al 7% o algo así. Cuando los holandeses enfermen de gravedad nosotros ya habremos muerto varias veces.

De momento yo no muevo nada, sobre todo por pereza. Y ciertamente no me afecta casi nada, ya que solo uso el cajero una vez al mes aproximadamente, y 9 de cada 10 veces tiro del cajero del Banco Pastor (por costumbre sobre todo, es mi antiguo banco). Como mucho me puede afectar si voy de viaje, poco más.

Lo que tengo claro es que no voy a pagar comisiones, y no voy a pagar con tarjeta salvo para alguna compra por internet.


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Suerte que tienes y más los de Holanda, con esa cifra de paros y preocupados.

Y desde luego yo tampoco voy a pagar ninguna comisión, y menos pagar comisión por ser perezoso. Si un banco me cobra, me cambio y punto.

Salu2.


----------



## silverwindow (22 Dic 2015)

Ya no es tan chupiguay.Las cosas como son.


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Sobre todo si vives en Huesca, que sólo hay una oficina del Banco Popular


----------



## Sancho Panza (22 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Depende de los clientes que conserve.
> 
> Si nadie se va del banco, pues super-inteligente.
> 
> ...





Hay alternativas inteligentes, que podrían no causarle mucho coste a ING (y a otros bancos).

Por ejemplo, en Suiza hay una empresa tipo DIA, LIDL, MERCADONA... que se llama MIGROS:

Migros - Ein M besser

Que además tiene banco:
Migros Bank: Herzlich willkommen

Uno puede ir a hacer la compra y además de las sardinas y el pan, puede pedir a la cajera 50CHF, o 100CHF, y al pagar con tarjeta te lo descuentan.

Es decir, el SUPER de barrio hace de mini-banco, o de cajero de banco.

Lo mismo, al revés, si uno va con dinero y lo ingresa, se ingresa en la cuenta.

Si ING llega a un acuerdo con ese tipo de negocios, puede ser revolucionario.

Una persona que quiera "metálico" y sepa que los cajeros le cobrarán, si ve un DIA, un MERCADONA, etc... entra, compra el pan, las naranjas, o lo que sea, y se lleva 100 eurillos en metálico que se lo descuentan en ING.

Si además, ING sabe combinar esa estrategia con* tarjetas prepago* (suyas propias, o combinadas con marca DIA, MERCADONA, etc), por eso comenté lo anterior, que en Europa hay un boom de *tarjetas prepago *tipo CORREOS, que tiene una que parece interesante:

Tarjeta Correos Prepago Mastercard Â©


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Lo que ha hecho aquí es lanzar el Twyp que pretende evitar el uso de efectivo, que no sé yo si tendrá mucho éxito:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...a-electronica/

Salu2.


----------



## jorgejim (22 Dic 2015)

Esto es una guerra entre los bancos por el negocio.. El ING tiene muchos clientes y los otros pretenden
apretarle las tuercas a ING con el tema de los cajeros.. Si ING traslada ese problema a sus clientes.. muchos se iran (iremos) ... Si es capaz de absorber parcialmente el gasto o buscar una estrategia mixta (limitar número de operaciones o mímino de cada operación).. puede salir airoso... Intentarán primero no
hacer nada.. y si los clientes se quedan pues ya está.. Si empieza la huída.. tendrán que reaccionar..
... O eso.. o algúna "instancia oficial" regula el tema de las comisiones de cajeros si las considera "desproporcionadas" o algo así... 
Yo esperaré un poco.. y si no cambian de idea.. me iré.. Vine a ING, fundamentalmente, para no pagar comisiones.. Si tengo que hacerlo... no veo mucho sentido en quedarme..


----------



## Bubble Boy (22 Dic 2015)

Impresionante, un auténtico derechazo a la entidad holandesa.

Una pequeña pero trascendente pregunta... ¿qué pasara cuando en 2016 Banco Popular sea absorbido por el banco rojo o el banco azul?


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Pues le tocará a ING volver a negociar las comisiones con el banco rojo o azul.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 16:02 ----------

Ya hay 429 opiniones, y de momento, la gente no está muy contenta con la nueva situación. ING tendrá que hacer algo:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...grupo-popular/http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/noticias/ing-solo-permitira-retirar-gratis-efectivo-en-los-cajeros-del-grupo-popular/

Salu2.


----------



## Blue Sky (22 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Depende de los clientes que conserve.
> 
> Si nadie se va del banco, pues super-inteligente.
> 
> ...



La encuesta, o es un poco ambigua o yo soy un zoquete y la he entendido al revés. 

Me explico, he votado, "voy a esperar si hace algo más" , pensando que lo que queria decir es que, me quedaré en ING, y si ING hace algo más negativo para mi (como cobrarme comisiones por transferencias, o cosas asi), pues ya me daré de baja, pero de momento , sólo por lo de los cajeros no.

Sin embargo, ahora veo que lo querias decir, es que el que elige esta opción, espera que ING en breve se haga cargo de esos importes por sacar dinero, y que sino, se quitará de ING. 

Lo siento, pero en mi caso, no lo entendi bien (tambien es verdad que lo lei muy rápido), no se si puede haber algun otro caso....


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Claro. De hecho, es casi seguro que ING hará algo más, ¿pero qué? Su directora incluso no negó que fuera a instalar un parque de cajeros en su momento, y de allí esa opción.

Salu2.


----------



## Benceno (22 Dic 2015)

¿¿ en el Santander ya nada ???


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Tendremos en cuenta tu voto confuso... pero salvo que haya muchos más confusiones de ese estilo, no creo que cambie mucho la estadística general, ya que sólo con los votos del sí, son casi el 50%.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 16:35 ----------




Benceno dijo:


> ¿¿ en el Santander ya nada ???




Los de Santander (segun tengo entendido) y la mayoría de los cajeros comenzarán a cobrar 2 euros a partir del 1 de enero. 

Pero desde hoy ya hay cajeros que han comenzado a cobrar la nueva comisión:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...e-los-cajeros/

Salu2.


----------



## Fetuccini (22 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Pues no te creas, que aquí mucha gente piensa que aquí estamos sólo para perjudicar a ING... no sé cuál será la razón.
> 
> Ya dijimos cuando más se critica a un banco, mejor, porque intentará hacer las cosas mejor, sobre todo un banco online que le importa la opinión de la gente como nosotros que hablamos en los foros.
> 
> De hecho tiene gente leyendo en los foros para sus estrategias, e incluso Social Media que defienden a muerte el banco (además de usuarios convencidos).



Yo en concreto lo pienso porque no haces más que poner cosas en contra de ING. La última la de los 10.000 millones, que ya están devueltos ANTES de que se cumpliesen los plazos. Pero a ti te da igual, sueltas el FUD y a correr.

Desde pacojones no se veía forero con tan mala leche contra ING.


----------



## Bocanegra (22 Dic 2015)

Benceno dijo:


> ¿¿ en el Santander ya nada ???



Esto me respondieron hace un rato en el chat de ING:

_""Te explico, nos encontramos en un periodo de adaptación a la nueva regulación y hemos confirmado que algunas entidades ya han comenzado a aplicar la nueva comisión por el uso de sus cajeros. 

Esperamos que en los próximos días lo haga el resto, aunque no se ha hecho público el importe que va a establecer cada una de ellas. 

Mientras recibimos el resto de información, lo que* sí podemos confirmarte* es que hemos cerrado acuerdos con el* Grupo Banco Popular (Banco Popular, Banco Pastor y Targobank) y Banca March* para que desde este momento puedas sacar dinero gratis a débito en todos sus cajeros. 

En el resto de entidades, la pantalla del cajero te mostrará si la operación presenta comisión. 

En los próximos días, cuando dispongamos de toda la información, contactaremos contigo para ofrecerte *más posibilidades de acceder libremente a tu dinero*.""_


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Sí, tienen que hacer algo, Los cajeros del Popular y March no son suficientes. Ciudades como Huesca sólo 1 único cajero del Banco Popular.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 17:10 ----------




Fetuccini dijo:


> Yo en concreto lo pienso porque no haces más que poner cosas en contra de ING. La última la de los 10.000 millones, que ya están devueltos ANTES de que se cumpliesen los plazos. Pero a ti te da igual, sueltas el FUD y a correr.
> 
> Desde pacojones no se veía forero con tan mala leche contra ING.




Nos ponemos en contra de ING y en contra de cualquier entidad que haga algo que no nos gusta. Durante estos años hemos criticado unos cuántos bancos:

 - http://www.tucapital.es/tag/banco-criticado/

Salu2.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 17:12 ----------

Santander, COINC, Popular-e, Sabadell y un largo etc de bancos que han sido criticado y duramente criticado por nosotros.


----------



## Popifresco (22 Dic 2015)

No me hace mucha gracia, pero de momento seguiré con ellos (sobretodo por la falta de alternativas interesantes que tenemos ahora mismo).

Total, casi siempre lo pago todo con tarjeta.


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Al menos habría que darle un tirón de orejas al banco publicando por ejemplo un post en su facebook quejándonos de la situación.

Si lo hiciéramos todos, jejeje, creo que la reacción sería más contundente por parte de ING.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 17:18 ----------

Que por cierto ya hay gente quejándose en su facebook.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Dic 2015)

tanto nadar, para morir ahogados en la orilla...menudo bluf de banco...


----------



## Bocanegra (22 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Sí, tienen que hacer algo, Los cajeros del Popular y March no son suficientes. Ciudades como* Huesca* sólo 1 único cajero del Banco Popular.
> 
> Salu2.



Huesca, esa gran ciudad trepidante dónde todo pasa tan deprisa....

...el cajero está en la calle Zaragoza, a tiro de piedra andando desde cualquier parte de la ciudad, ya no te digo si utilizan el coche los apresurados oscenses, gente sana donde las haya.


Está claro que es un perjuicio que causarán sobre todo en aquellos núcleos dónde la vida sea mas "rápida" o dónde no quede ningún cajero.

La solución quizá podría venir por limitar el número de retiradas gratuítas. ienso:


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

NO sé yo qué pensarás cuando necesites un dinero rápidamente y tengas que ir a la Calle Zaragoza. Pero sí, lo otro que indicas es peor.


----------



## CaCO3 (22 Dic 2015)

Kamui dijo:


> Si, podría hacer algo parecido a EVO. Si no lo hacen tal vez sea por no liar a la gente con eso de sacar más de 120€ o una o dos veces al mes o cosas así (que los hay que se lían con eso).



Joder. Hay algunos que no sabéis cómo disculparlo. ¿Para no liar a la gente? La gente que no se quiera liar, no saca el dinero y listo. Y si es imbécil y se lía, ya está la pantallita del cajero para avisarle de que le piensan sacar los higadillos como pulse _aceptar_.

Es decepcionante lo que ha hecho ING, muy decepcionante. De hecho, no voy a tener más remedio que empezar a usar otra tarjeta (la de UNO-E o la de Openbank) para cuando esté fuera de casa y no sepa muy bien dónde hay un Popular. Si al menos permitieran dos o tres operaciones sin coste, dejarían algo de margen.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 18:35 ----------




Sancho Panza dijo:


> Tarjeta Correos Prepago Mastercard Â©



Vi la publicidad el día un día que entré a correos y me eché la mano a la cartera: las comisiones por añadir o retirar dinero del monedero me parecieron abusivas.


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Al menos habría que darle un tirón de orejas al banco publicando por ejemplo un post en su facebook quejándonos de la situación.
> 
> Si lo hiciéramos todos, jejeje, creo que la reacción sería más contundente por parte de ING.
> 
> ...






Riboche II dijo:


> Deberíamos organizarnos para darles caña en su muro de FB y twitter.



Sí. 

Salu2.


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Dic 2015)

Sancho Panza dijo:


> CORREOS tiene un que parece interesante:
> 
> Tarjeta Correos Prepago Mastercard Â©



¿Interesante?
Te cobran por todo, hasta por emitir la tarjeta, por recargarla, etc...
Ya me parecía a mí, no esperaba otra cosa de Correos.
Tarjeta Correos Prepago Mastercard Â©


----------



## dac1 (22 Dic 2015)

Estais seguros que con EVO banco tambien?en todo caso cuando empieza el ladrocinio?


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Dic 2015)

Algunos cajeros ya han empezado, pero a partir de 1 de enero, obligado todos los cajeros.

Evo, de momento no cobra nada, eso sí, en algunos casos exigirá retirar 120€ como mínimo

Salu2.


----------



## Medianoche (22 Dic 2015)

Tengo el Popular al lado de casa, así que de momento no me supone grandes problemas.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (22 Dic 2015)

Igualito que en UK. Todos los cajeros gratuitos, TODOS. En los supermercados, a la hora de pagar te preguntan si quieres cash back, vamos que les pides que que cobren £20 más con la compra y te las dan en efectivo. Años luz oiga, años luz.


----------



## telefrancisco (22 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Algunos cajeros ya han empezado, pero a partir de 1 de enero, obligado todos los cajeros.
> 
> Evo, de momento no cobra nada, eso sí, en algunos casos exigirá retirar 120€ como mínimo
> 
> Salu2.



¿Pero no se supone que depende del acuerdo que se consiga entre bancos trasladarle el coste al cliente o no?


----------



## Kamui (23 Dic 2015)

caco3 dijo:


> Joder. Hay algunos que no sabéis cómo disculparlo. ¿Para no liar a la gente? La gente que no se quiera liar, no saca el dinero y listo. Y si es imbécil y se lía, ya está la pantallita del cajero para avisarle de que le piensan sacar los higadillos como pulse _aceptar_.
> 
> Es decepcionante lo que ha hecho ING, muy decepcionante. De hecho, no voy a tener más remedio que empezar a usar otra tarjeta (la de UNO-E o la de Openbank) para cuando esté fuera de casa y no sepa muy bien dónde hay un Popular. Si al menos permitieran dos o tres operaciones sin coste, dejarían algo de margen.
> 
> ...



Si, ya se que todos somos muy inteligentes, pero créeme que realmente hay gente que se lía con esas cosas tan estúpidas.

Por otro lado no es que quiera disculparlo, es por buscar la razón por la que no se animan a utilizar esa solución.


----------



## Doctorado (23 Dic 2015)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Impresionante, un auténtico derechazo a la entidad holandesa.
> 
> Una pequeña pero trascendente pregunta... ¿qué pasara cuando en 2016 Banco Popular sea absorbido por el banco rojo o el banco azul?



llevo oyendo eso 3 años )))

---------- Post added 23-dic-2015 at 10:58 ----------




Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Igualito que en UK. Todos los cajeros gratuitos, TODOS. En los supermercados, a la hora de pagar te preguntan si quieres cash back, vamos que les pides que que cobren £20 más con la compra y te las dan en efectivo. Años luz oiga, años luz.



a ver tampoco nos flipemos,

con la nueva ley muchos hemos ganado MUCHOS cajeros en los que sacar dinero, por ejemplo los que tenemos euro6000, bankia, sabadell, ahora tenemos cajeros por todas partes.

Si ING tiene 4 cajeros y nadie quiere aliarse con ellos es culpa exclusivamente de ING, y encima de no tener cajeros tampoco asumen 0,35€ de comisión de las cajas rurales.


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Dic 2015)

Los de Bankia desde luego han ganado mucho. Antes si retiraba efectivo en algunos cajeros les clavaban hasta 4 euros o más y ahora tiene mucho más cajeros donde retirar dinero y encima el máximo que les cobrarán serán de 2 euros.

Salu2.


----------



## Kamui (23 Dic 2015)

Me han mandado un correo los de ING y me dicen que se pondrán en contacto para ofrecer más posibilidades de acceder a nuestro dinero, por lo que entiendo que harán más movimientos.


----------



## Locar (23 Dic 2015)

En mi caso yo era un cliente vinculado 100% a ING.

Creo que hace un tiempo (y no hablo sólo del tema este de los cajeros) se está subiendo a la parra. Supongo que ganar muchos clientes les ha dado otra "visión" de su negocio.

La remuneración pasaba de ridícula a prácticamente inexistente (pero el tipo de interés de sus créditos no bajó en la misma medida). La atención como siempre excelente pero cada vez más problemas para sacar en cajeros.

Ahora ya la situación para los que usamos los cajeros es sencillamente ridícula. No puedes presentar un acuerdo sólo con Banca March y Popular. Si estás negociando y te preocupan tus clientes asume tu la comisión hasta que puedas ofrecer alguna alternativa con garantías, pero me ha parecido indignante su actitud.

Total que desde hace un mes soy cliente de Caja de Ingenieros. La remuneración no existe pero al menos puedo sacar en todos los cajeros sin cargo. Y a verlas venir.

Como hacen ellos intento siempre conseguir las mejores condiciones para mi, pero hace tiempo (y a ostias) aprendí que casarse con una entidad es un grave error. No me duele cambiarme de banco las veces que haga falta.


----------



## Gorgias (23 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> ---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 13:11 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alopaco (23 Dic 2015)

Bueno, al menos responden. Esperemos que den una solución...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Dic 2015)

están tirando pelotas fuera...mira que ya hace tiempo que se sabe esto de las comisiones y los tipos roneandose...al menos EVO se ha puesto las pilas...va a ver desbandada...:


----------



## tucapital.es (24 Dic 2015)

Eso es lo que se echa de menos en ING, una respuesta como la de Evo y todos tranquilos.


----------



## Zarpín (24 Dic 2015)

En Abanca no pagas comisión si sacas más de 60 euros, que tampoco es tanta cosa.


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Dic 2015)

Que los de los 60€ se va acabar a partir del 1 de enero:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...de-ing-direct/

Salu2.


----------



## caralimon (28 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Tendremos en cuenta tu voto confuso... pero salvo que haya muchos más confusiones de ese estilo, no creo que cambie mucho la estadística general, ya que sólo con los votos del sí, son casi el 50%.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 16:35 ----------
> 
> ...



Efectivamente el Santander me intento cobrar el Sabado pasado por sacar del cajero del pueblo

Estan tan ávidos de pasta que no pueden esperar ni hasta el 1 de Enero

Me fui a la caja rural y el cajero no me cobro nada

Lo que no entiendo es que haya personas que miren el anuncio del Santander 1.2 y 3 como opcion para su nomina y se lo crean después de ver que no pueden esperar al 1 de Enero para empezar a tangar comisiones a las tarjetas ajenas a la entidad

No os dais cuenta de que les puede el ANSIA VIVA??

Saludos


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Dic 2015)

El buscador no funciona.

Como hemos indicado, sin comisiones confirmados sólo en Popular y Banca March. El resto si no te cobran es porque aún no han actualizado sus cajeros.

Salu2.


----------



## nekcab (28 Dic 2015)

Confirmado:

Cajero banco Santander, día 27... 1,85€


----------



## Doctorado (28 Dic 2015)

BANKIA se lo ha puesto a huevo a ING


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Dic 2015)

Ya te digo!!!!


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (29 Dic 2015)

Me quedo con ING + ingreso a la cuenta durmiente de openbank, por si las moscas.A partir de ahora o pagpagó con tarjeta o no compró, viva los brotes verdes


----------



## josema82 (29 Dic 2015)

Pues alfinal, no solo a ING

Santander, BBVA y Caixabank cobrarán entre 1,85 y 2 euros a los no clientes por el uso de sus cajeros

Caixabank cobrará dos euros por el uso de su red de cajeros a los no clientes, BBVA una cantidad que oscilará entre 1,85 y 1,90 euros y Santander impondrá un recargo de 1,85 euros por extraer dinero en sus terminales a aquellos usuarios que no pertenezcan a la entidad, una comisión que se aplicará al banco emisor de la tarjeta.

De este modo, se cumple con lo establecido en el Real Decreto aprobado a comienzos de octubre por el Gobierno -y que entrará en vigor el 1 de enero de 2016- con el que se pretendía poner freno al cobro de la doble comisión por la retirada de efectivo en cajeros por parte de los no clientes.

En él se establecía que el banco propietario del terminal no podrá cobrar una comisión directamente al cliente, pero sí a la entidad emisora de la tarjeta, que podrá repercutir o no esta tasa al usuario, de forma total o parcial.

La mayoría de los bancos han apurado hasta el último momento para cerrar acuerdos con otras entidades y así permitir que sus clientes puedan sacar dinero en las condiciones más ventajosas posibles. Santander, BBVA y Caixabank no han firmado hasta la fecha ningún convenio con otros bancos

Santander, BBVA y Caixabank cobrarán entre 1,85 y 2 euros a los no clientes por el uso de sus cajeros


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Dic 2015)

Eso de alfinal, no solo a ING... estaba claro. Es a todos los no clientes, salvo alianza o pacto bilateral, no había duda.

Puedes ver lo que cobran a quien en el semáforo que hemos puesto:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...dinero-gratis/

Salu2.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (29 Dic 2015)

Mi pareja ya se ha hecho clienta de openbank para tener tarjeta y poder sacar en cajeros del Santander.


----------



## Se vende (29 Dic 2015)

Tucapital no pienso pinchar en ningun enlace tuyo. Que cansino con la publi


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Dic 2015)

Puedes ponernos en usuario ignorado y no te molestamos más.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2015 at 13:03 ----------

Para quien les interese, el resultado de la encuetas: con 3.000 participaciones, la mayoría exigen que ING hagan algo más sobre el tema de comisiones en los cajeros.

Salu2


----------



## arcafelio (29 Dic 2015)

ING lo que hace es preocuparse por sus clientes porque al ponerles menos cajeros y más lejos les hará andar más y hacer más ejercicio, que más queréis.


Un saludo


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Dic 2015)

Para sacar gratis ya esta number26, ING lo q tiene q hacer es volver a ser competitiva en depósitos.


----------



## kikoseis (29 Dic 2015)

Igual deberían mover alguna ficha más. Por ejemplo sacar sin comisión si son más de 200 euros o algo así.


----------



## tucapital.es (30 Dic 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> Para sacar gratis ya esta number26, ING lo q tiene q hacer es volver a ser competitiva en depósitos.



Ni uno, ni lo otro.

Cuenta Naranja a partir de enero al 0,2%.

Depósito Naranja para clientes al 0,5%.

Para nuevos clientes, de momento al 1,9%.

Salu2.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Ni uno, ni lo otro.
> 
> Cuenta Naranja a partir de enero al 0,2%.
> 
> ...




pues te comunico que te equivocas, ya esta mandando comunicaciones a algunos clientes para deposito a 4 meses al 3% por abrir cuenta nomina, de momento no es para todos los clientes pero todo llegara...


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (30 Dic 2015)

Openbank ya informa que no cobrara en sus cajeros Santander 











---------- Post added 30-dic-2015 at 15:28 ----------

INGDIRECT puede hacer como la caja Castilla la Mancha en las zonas rurales, bus sucursal cajero. 






---------- Post added 30-dic-2015 at 15:30 ----------

Enviado desde mi smartphone inteligente


----------



## schrodingerdog (30 Dic 2015)

Los clientes de ING también podrán retirar dinero sin comisión en los cajeros de Bankia y Bankinter | Economía | EL MUNDO



> Los clientes de ING, que hasta ahora podían sacar dinero sin comisión en los cajeros de Banco Popular y Banca March, podrán hacerlo ahora también en los de Bankia y Bankinter siempre y cuando la retirada de efectivo sea de al menos 90 euros.





> Además, fuera de la Comunidad de Madrid, ING permitirá que sus clientes retiren dinero sin comisión en cualquier cajero aunque en este caso la disposición deberá alcanzar los 200 euros.


----------



## calidatrinchera (30 Dic 2015)

Como paliativo me parecen bien las alternativas que acaba de ofrecer ING, pero creo que deben seguir trabajando en nuevas alianzas o sistemas de Cashback. Seria decepcionante que lo dejaran asi


----------



## Kamui (30 Dic 2015)

Nuevas condiciones por redes sociales para sacar sin comisiones:

Por más de 90€ en Bankia y Bankinter.

Por más de 200€ en cualquier cajero fuera de Madrid.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Dic 2015)

por mi pueden poner todos los cajeros gratis que yo no voy a sacar de ninguno, no le regalo dinero a nadie...


----------



## tucapital.es (30 Dic 2015)

Kamui dijo:


> Nuevas condiciones por redes sociales para sacar sin comisiones:
> 
> Por más de 90€ en Bankia y Bankinter.
> 
> Por más de 200€ en cualquier cajero fuera de Madrid.




Creo que 200€ es demasiado, pero no esperabamos una decisión así de ING, pero mira, nos ha sorprendido.

Salu2.


----------



## paco jones (30 Dic 2015)

el misterio es .... y por qué no ponen ellos cajeros propios???


claro es que cuestan dinero comprarlos y mantenerlos!!!


----------



## tronox (30 Dic 2015)

paco jones dijo:


> el misterio es .... y por qué no ponen ellos cajeros propios???
> 
> claro es que cuestan dinero comprarlos y mantenerlos!!!



Más bien yo diría porque no les merece la pena. En unos pocos años solo habrá cajeros en los museos, en cuanto al dinero en efectivo pase a la historia. Excepto para cosas menores, como el café, la caña, y cosas así, yo no uso efectivo para nada. Y eso de llevar monedas encima, calderilla, no deja de ser un atraso. Por lo demás, está claro que ING asusta a la banca del jurásico que tenemos, a mi me da igual. ING son los mejores.


----------



## Kamui (31 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Creo que 200€ es demasiado, pero no esperabamos una decisión así de ING, pero mira, nos ha sorprendido.
> 
> Salu2.



Yo con Populares y Bankias voy bien, tengo algunos muy cerca.

Los demás por más de 200 si es demasiado. Muchos pedían algo parecido a lo de EVO y así lo han hecho, aunque en su caso es algo menor la cantidad. De todas maneras es otra manera de programarse. Si tienes que sacar y no tienes más opciones cerca, sacas de una vez lo que de otra manera sacas de tres o cuatro veces.


----------



## serhost (31 Dic 2015)

Que lío ahora mismo con tanto requisito: 90 aquí, 200 allá y sin mínimo en el otro lado. Y por aquí alguien decía que ING no quería complicar a la gente.

Retirar 200 euros para no pagar comisión, lo encuentro excesivo. 90 € es más normal.

De momento usaré number26 y a ver como sigue la cosa.


----------



## Kamui (31 Dic 2015)

serhost dijo:


> Que lío ahora mismo con tanto requisito: 90 aquí, 200 allá y sin mínimo en el otro lado. Y por aquí alguien decía que ING no quería complicar a la gente.
> 
> Retirar 200 euros para no pagar comisión, lo encuentro excesivo. 90 € es más normal.
> 
> De momento usaré number26 y a ver como sigue la cosa.



Yo era el que decía que igual no hacían estrategias similares a las de EVO porque muchos se liarían con ello.

Gracias por demostrar la base de mi tesis.


----------



## Candilejas (31 Dic 2015)

kikoseis dijo:


> Igual deberían mover alguna ficha más. Por ejemplo sacar sin comisión si son más de 200 euros o algo así.



Eso ya lo ofrecen fuera de la Comunidad de Madrid:

En ING DIRECT queremos que nuestros clientes puedan seguir accediendo a su dinero con la mayor facilidad. Por eso, ante el aumento de las comisiones publicado por el resto de entidades, nuestra prioridad ha sido poner el mayor número de cajeros posible a su disposición.Como ya sabe, hemos llegado a un acuerdo con Banco Popular, Banco Pastor, Targobank y Banca March para que pueda sacar dinero gratis con su tarjeta de débito en todos sus cajeros sin límite de cantidad, las veces que quiera. Además, a partir de hoy, puede retirar su dinero gratis en los cajeros de Bankia y Bankinter a partir de 90€. *Y si se encuentra fuera de la Comunidad de Madrid, también puede sacar gratis en el resto de entidades a partir de 200€. En todos estos casos, nosotros asumimos el coste de la operación.
*


----------



## tucapital.es (31 Dic 2015)

Kamui dijo:


> Yo con Populares y Bankias voy bien, tengo algunos muy cerca.
> 
> Los demás por más de 200 si es demasiado. Muchos pedían algo parecido a lo de EVO y así lo han hecho, aunque en su caso es algo menor la cantidad. De todas maneras es otra manera de programarse. Si tienes que sacar y no tienes más opciones cerca, sacas de una vez lo que de otra manera sacas de tres o cuatro veces.



120€ y 200€. Se han pasado, no creo que casi nunca sacamos 200€ de un cajero.


----------



## currito (31 Dic 2015)

¿Por qué os supone un inconveniente sacar 200€ de un cajero? no me parece una cantidad exagerada. No entiendo ::


----------



## Goodbye (31 Dic 2015)

currito dijo:


> ¿Por qué os supone un inconveniente sacar 200€ de un cajero? no me parece una cantidad exagerada. No entiendo ::



La única pega que veo a eso son los billetes de 50, mucho menos manejables que los de 20.


----------



## tucapital.es (31 Dic 2015)

currito dijo:


> ¿Por qué os supone un inconveniente sacar 200€ de un cajero? no me parece una cantidad exagerada. No entiendo ::



Ninguno de nosotros, nunca o casi nunca sacamos 200€. No nos suele gustar tener mucho efectivo en los bolsillos.

Si tenemos que pagar algo grande, utilizamos tarjeta y para las compras diarias y de pequeña cuantía, el efectivo.

¿Soléis llevar mucho efectivo en los bolsillos?

Salu2.


----------



## currito (31 Dic 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Ninguno de nosotros, nunca o casi nunca sacamos 200€. No nos suele gustar tener mucho efectivo en los bolsillos.
> 
> Si tenemos que pagar algo grande, utilizamos tarjeta y para las compras diarias y de pequeña cuantía, el efectivo.
> 
> ...



Hombre, yo 200 sí que los suelo llevar encima. En según qué comercios no pago ni loco con la tarjeta.


----------



## tucapital.es (31 Dic 2015)

¿Y se puede saber?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Dic 2015)

bueno, algo es algo dijo un calvo...8:


----------



## serhost (31 Dic 2015)

Kamui dijo:


> Yo era el que decía que igual no hacían estrategias similares a las de EVO porque muchos se liarían con ello.
> 
> Gracias por demostrar la base de mi tesis.



Efectivamente. Ahora mismo han puesto demasiada casuística. No debería depender de la comunidad donde estés y sólo debería haber un tramo, por ejemplo los 90 €.

De momento ING así no me vale.


----------



## Kamui (31 Dic 2015)

serhost dijo:


> Efectivamente. Ahora mismo han puesto demasiada casuística. No debería depender de la comunidad donde estés y sólo debería haber un tramo, por ejemplo los 90 €.
> 
> De momento ING así no me vale.



No habrán sido capaces de que les dejen sacar dinero por menos.

En un principio parece que los residentes en Madrid son los menos favorecidos, pero allí creo que hay bastantes Bankias por km^2.

En mi ciudad hay dos o tres, pero me coge al lado de casa, y un par de Populares también a mano, por lo que a mi me vale.



tucapital.es dijo:


> 120€ y 200€. Se han pasado, no creo que casi nunca sacamos 200€ de un cajero.




Si, se han pasado. Aunque si te pones es sacar de una vez lo que sacas en tres por unidad de tiempo.

De todas maneras, a menos que vivas en un pueblo o en una zona con pocos Bankias/Populares, que las hay y de relativa importancia, tienes una red de cajeros más o menos interesantes. 

Que podría ser mejor? Si. No olvidemos en cualquier caso que esto es una jugada de la banca para joder, literalmente, a ING.


----------



## serhost (31 Dic 2015)

No creo que el objetivo sea sólo ING.

En Madrid deberían poner igual que el resto de sitios, sobre todo porque no mucha gente querrá sacar 200 euros si puede sacar 90.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (1 Ene 2016)




----------



## CaCO3 (1 Ene 2016)

Kamui dijo:


> No habrán sido capaces de que les dejen sacar dinero por menos.



No creo que los acuerdos tengan nada que ver con la cantidad que se saca del cajero. Imagino que lo que ha pasado es:

a) Con el Banco Popular han llegado a un acuerdo para que la tasa sea pequeña (por ejemplo, la misma que para los cajeros 4B antes de que se produjera el Caixazo), así que la asume ING y no establece ningún límite.

b) Con Bankia y Santander habrán llegado a un acuerdo para que la comisión sea de 1 euro (o algo así). En este caso, ING la asume. pero establece un límite mínimo para que no haya ningún cliente que esté constantemente sacando dinero: 90 euros.

c) Con el resto, no hay ningún tipo de acuerdo e ING tiene que asumir los 2 eurazos, así que la asume, pero poniendo un límite muy grande (200 euros). En la Comunidad de Madrid, decide no asumirla porque entiende que hay Bankias a patadas.

Para que todo esto tenga sentido es necesario que la comisión del caso c) sea más de dos veces mayor que la del caso b), porque en caso contrario, no tendría sentido que en Madrid no asumieran la comisión también.

Por cierto a todo esto, ¿para qué sirven en este escenario 4B, Servired y euro6000?


----------



## OCALO (1 Ene 2016)

Dejo una medicina calmante para los que sufris de "ASUSTAVIEJAS"







Sigo en ING. 
Seguiré en ING.
Nunca he pagado comisiones.


----------



## pabloiseguro (1 Ene 2016)

Va mejorando el tema. Por cierto, qué poco profesional el señor que abre el hilo. ¿Ains? ¿Esa es tu forma de dar información objetiva sobre productos bancarios? ¿A sueldo de quién estáis?


----------



## serhost (1 Ene 2016)

Nunca pensé que el sr tucapital tuviera razón: ¡cuanto fanboy de ING!

Antes del cambio estaba mejor, ING desde que se ha masificado ha empeorado mucho, en cajeros, en comisiones de cambio de divisa y en dar muy tarde la información.

Que sí, que ING sigue siendo mejor que algunos otros bancos, pero aún así no hay que estar ciego y mirar opciones.

Nadie debería casarse con ningún banco nunca. No lo merecen, ni siquiera ING Direct.

Ojalá hubiesen puesto un límite máximo mensual de retiradas en cajeros distintos del banco popular y santas pascuas, era más sencillo: una retirada o dos al mes en cualquier cajero para TODOS y asunto arreglado, así cada uno podría retirar lo que quisiera.


----------



## Barruno (1 Ene 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> pues te comunico que te equivocas, ya esta mandando comunicaciones a algunos clientes para deposito a 4 meses al 3% por abrir cuenta nomina, de momento no es para todos los clientes pero todo llegara...



Así es y otros lo comentan
Acabo de recibir publicidad sobre depÃ³sito a 4 meses de ING al 3% - Rankia
Eso sí, tiene truco rastrero.... limite 20k, usease .. maximo 150 pavos (de mierda).


----------



## kikoseis (1 Ene 2016)

caco3 dijo:


> ...
> 
> Por cierto a todo esto, ¿para qué sirven en este escenario 4B, Servired y euro6000?



Pues parece que después de este golpe de timón de los bancos dejarán de tener sentido.

Desde mi punto de vista les han puenteado y están condenadas a desaparecer. Especialmente en lo que refiere a su configuración actual.


----------



## Riemann (2 Ene 2016)

Señores de Tucapital, la información que dais sobre el Sabadell no es correcta.

Con tarjetas de cuentas de Sabadell, se podrá retirar gratis en cualquier cajero de Bankia y de Red 6000 (no costará 0,65 € como incorrectamente dice la tabla). Esto incluye las cuentas gratuitas de Activobank.

No estaría de más que hagan algunas llamadas telefónicas antes de publicar una información.


----------



## OCALO (3 Ene 2016)

Muy buenas tardes a todos.
Hoy, he visto un caso peculiar:

Persona intentando retirar dinero en Galicia en un cajero de Abanca, siendo éste de Unicaja.
Le han cobrado 0,00 e por parte de Unicaja, pero en _chiquitito _ y sin opción a cancelar ponía algo que han ocultado rápidamente de unos  0,45 e que le cobraría Abanca.
No le ha dado tiempo ni a cancelar ni a leerlo.

¿ Es legal?
¿ Dónde puedo poner una reclamación?
¿ Qué opciones tiene para no pagar comisiones? 
¿ No deberían informar antes?

Y, por último: Está pensando en pasarse a ING
¿Alguien sabe algo de un plan amigo?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Viricida (19 Ene 2016)

Buenas...

Ya no recuerdo en qué hilo lo comenté y paso de buscarlo.

La idea de sacar dinero del supermercado DIA ante la situación con los cajeros, me vino de leer un artículo de ADICAE sobre el tema, donde se indicaba que existía la posibilidad de hacerlo con pago semanal (sin intereses), como una compra cualquiera.

Sin embargo no es así, y las condiciones de finandia especifican que esta operación es siempre a crédito.

Arriesgando mi hacienda y mi capital, hice en diciembre una retirada de 60€ donde me indicaron que tenía que ser necesariamente a crédito y no había opción alternativa.

Ahora he escrito a finandia y luego me han llamado, a lo que me confirman que efectivamente es así (ya digo que lo pone en las condiciones) y explico más detalles que me han dado.

El interés es de 2,16% mensual (25,92% TAE). Prorrateado por días, por lo que depende del día de la extracción y fecha de la cuota. 

La cuota por defecto es 7,50€/mes (de manera que incluso de pequeñas extracciones se aseguran los intereses). Yo he pedido que me pasen un solo cobro a fin de mes (una cuota, a razón del 2,16% mensual, por lo que siendo 60€ se quedarán, si cumple un mes, que no lo recuerdo, será algo más, en 1,29€, a pagar el 30 de enero). 

Me han ofrecido la posibilidad de poner cuota por defecto superior, en este caso 100€, con lo que toda extracción inferior sería a pagar en un mes, y superior (es hasta 150€) en dos. Con ello evitamos pagar intereses durante un año.

Evidentemente no haré más extracciones de este tipo pero por si acaso lo pongo así.

En definitiva, que la opción no sale muy bien y mejor ir al Popular o sacar 90€ o 200€ según entidad.

Edito para corregir un dato.


----------

